# [SOLVED] Race Driver Grid crash after first race



## Nitrouz (Jun 8, 2009)

I have updated the game to the newest patch and everything. This is the second OS i've tried the game on.
Both times i get an error and the game shuts down after the first race. Whats allt that about?

Fält	Värde
Dator	
Dator typ	ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Operativsystem	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Servicepaket	Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer	8.0.6001.18702
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Datornamn	SR71BLACKBIRD
Användarnamn	Stefan
Inloggningsdomän	SR71BLACKBIRD
Datum / Tid	2009-06-08 / 17:13

Moderkort	
CPU typ	QuadCore AMD Phenom 9750, 2400 MHz (12 x 200)
Moderkortsnamn	Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 (2 PCI, 4 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
Moderkortschipset	AMD 770, AMD K10
Systemminne	3328 MB (DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400	1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
DIMM2: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400	1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
DIMM3: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400	1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
DIMM4: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400	1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
BIOS typ	Award Modular (06/24/08)
Kommunikationsport	Kommunikationsport (COM1)
Kommunikationsport	Skrivarport (LPT1)

Bildskärm	
Grafikkort	GeForce 8600 GT (512 MB)
Grafikkort	NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT (512 MB)
3D accelerator	nVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
Bildskärm	LG L226W (Digital) [22" LCD] (170852544)
Bildskärm	Samtron 96P/97P(T) [19" CRT] (HVAW100195)

Multimedia	
Ljudkort	Realtek ALC888/S/T @ ATI SB600 - High Definition Audio Controller

Lagring	
IDE kontroller	AMD PCI IDE Controller
IDE kontroller	AMD SATA Controller(Native IDE Mode)
Lagrings kontroller	A7OT7MWF IDE Controller
Hårddisk	Maxtor OneTouch III USB Device (189 GB, USB)
Hårddisk	SAMSUNG HD753LJ (750 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Hårddisk	SAMSUNG HD753LJ (750 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Hårddisk	SAMSUNG SV6004H (60 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Hårddisk	ST3120023A (120 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Hårddisk	ST340014 A USB Device (40 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optisk enhet	MVCNITS 4LMFK9IF85 SCSI CdRom Device
Optisk enhet	TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203P
SMART Hårddiskstatus	OK

Partitioner	
C: (NTFS)	40962 MB (19983 MB ledigt)
D: (NTFS)	674439 MB (380253 MB ledigt)
E: (NTFS)	715402 MB (96295 MB ledigt)
F: (NTFS)	114470 MB (52900 MB ledigt)
G: (NTFS)	57262 MB (57135 MB ledigt)
H: (NTFS)	194474 MB (145548 MB ledigt)
K: (NTFS)	38162 MB (24847 MB ledigt)
Total storlek	1792.2 GB (758.8 GB ledigt)

Inmatningsenheter	
Tangentbord	HID-tangentbordsenhet
Mus	HID-kompatibel mus

Nätverk	
Primär IP adress	192.168.2.2
Primär MAC adress	00-1D-7D-D7-CC-02
Nätverkskort	Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E GBE NIC 

Kringutrustning	
Skrivare	HP Deskjet F4100 series
Skrivare	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
FireWire kontroller	Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 1394A-2000 OHCI PHY/Link-Layer Controller (PHY: TI TSB43AB23)
USB1 kontroller	ATI SB600 - OCHI USB Controller
USB1 kontroller	ATI SB600 - OCHI USB Controller
USB1 kontroller	ATI SB600 - OCHI USB Controller
USB1 kontroller	ATI SB600 - OCHI USB Controller
USB1 kontroller	ATI SB600 - OCHI USB Controller
USB2 kontroller	ATI SB600 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB enhet	HP Deskjet F4100 Printer series (DOT4USB)
USB enhet	HP Deskjet F4100
USB enhet	Live! Cam Video IM (VF0350)
USB enhet	Stöd för USB-skrivarport
USB enhet	USB HID (Human Interface Device)
USB enhet	USB HID (Human Interface Device)
USB enhet	USB-enhet (sammansatt)
USB enhet	USB-enhet (sammansatt)
USB enhet	USB-enhet (sammansatt)
USB enhet	USB-masslagringsenhet
USB enhet	USB-masslagringsenhet
USB enhet	VF0350 Live! Cam Video IM

DMI	
DMI BIOS försäljare	Award Software International, Inc.
DMI BIOS version	F6
DMI Systemtillverkare	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
DMI Systemprodukt	GA-MA770-DS3
DMI Systemversion	
DMI System serienummer	
DMI system UUID	30303144-37444437-43433032-FFFFFFFF
DMI Moderkortstillverkare	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
DMI Moderkortsprodukt	GA-MA770-DS3
DMI Moderkortsversion	
DMI Moderkortsserienummer	
DMI Chassi tillverkare	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
DMI Chassi version	
DMI Chassi serienummer	
DMI Chassi tillgångsmärkning	
DMI Chassityp	Desktop Case
DMI Totalt / Fria minnes uttag	4 / 0


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Race Driver Grid crash after first race*

Hi, welcome to TSF

What does the error message say?

Are all your drivers and DirectX up to date?

Did it crash before you installed the patch?


----------



## Nitrouz (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Race Driver Grid crash after first race*

It refers to some code and i get jack **** from it.
The thing is that i kinda got the feel for playing the game again. So i installed it and updated it directly. Should perhaps try a fresh install to se if my puter dont play like the 1.2 upgrade..hehe
When it comes to all drivers and DirectX it's all up to date due to a fresh OS install last week.

Thanx for the warm welcome



koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> What does the error message say?
> 
> ...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Race Driver Grid crash after first race*

Please post the full error message.


----------



## Nitrouz (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Race Driver Grid crash after first race*

Thats the realy pissy thing. Wont let me mark and copy it..grr
Will give it another go



koala said:


> Please post the full error message.


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<DATABASE>
<EXE NAME="GRID.exe" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_PRIVACY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="binkw32.dll" SIZE="166912" CHECKSUM="0x682C420A" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.8.18.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.8.18.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.8r" FILE_DESCRIPTION="RAD Video Tools" COMPANY_NAME="RAD Game Tools, Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="Bink and Smacker" FILE_VERSION="1.8r" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 1994-2006, RAD Game Tools, Inc." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x0" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.8.18.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.8.18.0" LINK_DATE="10/05/2006 04:26:13" UPTO_LINK_DATE="10/05/2006 04:26:13" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="FirewallInstallHelper.dll" SIZE="54280" CHECKSUM="0xED8A4A98" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.00.000.0000" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Firewall Install Helper DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Firewall Install Helper DLL" FILE_VERSION="1.00.000.0000" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="GameuxInstallHelper.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="Firewall Install Helper DLL" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xE602" LINKER_VERSION="0x60000" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" LINK_DATE="03/05/2008 23:51:20" UPTO_LINK_DATE="03/05/2008 23:51:20" VER_LANGUAGE="Engelska (USA) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="GameuxInstallHelper.dll" SIZE="96264" CHECKSUM="0x272028A7" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.00.000.0000" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Game Explorer Install Helper DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Game Explorer Install Helper DLL" FILE_VERSION="1.00.000.0000" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="GameuxInstallHelper.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="Game Explorer Install Helper DLL" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x23DB4" LINKER_VERSION="0x60000" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" LINK_DATE="03/05/2008 23:51:21" UPTO_LINK_DATE="03/05/2008 23:51:21" VER_LANGUAGE="Engelska (USA) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="Grid Trainer.exe" SIZE="1282560" CHECKSUM="0x9E4AA50E" BIN_FILE_VERSION="0.0.0.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="0.0.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="14102" COMPANY_NAME="CheatHappens" PRODUCT_NAME="GRID Trainer 1.2" FILE_VERSION="1.2" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x0" VERFILETYPE="0x0" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="0.0.0.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="0.0.0.0" LINK_DATE="07/13/2008 03:17:29" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/13/2008 03:17:29" VER_LANGUAGE="Språkoberoende [0x0]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="GRID.exe" SIZE="44303714" CHECKSUM="0xE2F2045A" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.2.0.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.2.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1, 2, 0, 0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="GRID Executable" COMPANY_NAME="Codemasters" PRODUCT_NAME="GRID" FILE_VERSION="1, 2, 0, 0" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="GRID.exe" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 2007" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xD6163B" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.2.0.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.2.0.0" LINK_DATE="06/26/2008 11:55:10" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/26/2008 11:55:10" VER_LANGUAGE="Språkoberoende [0x0]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="ogg.dll" SIZE="29184" CHECKSUM="0xA1546E83" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="11/10/2006 00:23:54" UPTO_LINK_DATE="11/10/2006 00:23:54" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="vorbis.dll" SIZE="347648" CHECKSUM="0xF30F5341" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="11/10/2006 00:24:12" UPTO_LINK_DATE="11/10/2006 00:24:12" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="vorbisfile.dll" SIZE="36864" CHECKSUM="0x1F9CE040" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="11/10/2006 00:24:15" UPTO_LINK_DATE="11/10/2006 00:24:15" />
</EXE>
<EXE NAME="kernel32.dll" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_THISFILEONLY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="kernel32.dll" SIZE="1003520" CHECKSUM="0xFAC35EF9" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.5781" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.5781" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.5781" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Klient-DLL för Windows NT BASE API" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Operativsystemet Microsoft® Windows®" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.5781 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.090321-1317)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="kernel32" INTERNAL_NAME="kernel32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. Med ensamrätt." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x100B2B" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.5781" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.5781" LINK_DATE="03/21/2009 14:09:56" UPTO_LINK_DATE="03/21/2009 14:09:56" VER_LANGUAGE="Svenska [0x41d]" />
</EXE>
</DATABASE>

thats all i could get my hands on.or was there something else?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Race Driver Grid crash after first race*

Some of the files listed are to do with video and audio (bink, ogg, vorbis), but the error message doesn't say if they are related to the crash.

It also lists CheatHappens and GRID Trainer. Are you using any cheats, mods or cracks?

Do you have any emulator software installed for creating virtual drives?

Is the original disc inserted? (not a backup copy)


----------



## Nitrouz (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Race Driver Grid crash after first race*

I solved the issue with a new install. Didnt upgrade to 1.2..only 1.1 and it works perfectly


----------

